# Command and Conquer unter Windows 7



## GodlikeCoC (9. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute, ich weiss, es gibt hierzu schon x Themen, aber scheinbar hat niemand das gleiche Problem wie ich. Habe Windows 7 professional 64-bit Version, nen intel hq 4720 (laptop) , ne gtx 950m, Full hd display und  eine SSD (C:/) und eine HDD (C:/). Ich installiere C&C Generäle ganz normal , habe die Deluxe Edition, bei der noch Stunde Null dabei ist. Aber wenn es fertig installiert ist, und ich auf ausführen klicke, passiert einfach nichts. Wirklich NICHTS, kein Blackscreen, keine Fehlermeldung, nichs. als würde ich auf eine leere Datei klicken. Genausowenig habe ich  Command and Conquer Data bei mir sieht der Pfad so aus:   ''C:\Program Files (x86)\EA Games\Command and Conquer Generäle'' . Dort habe ich verschiedene Datein, unter anderem Data, User Data, support  und MSS , desweiteren auch die Generals.exe und verschiedene ,,lose'' DLL und txt Datein. Wie hier im Falorum beschrieben, habe ich die exe versucht in jedem möglichen Kompatibilitätsmodus auszuführen, als auch als admin. Genauso habe ich eine Options Datei erstellt (im ini Format) und an jede nur erdenkliche stelle gezogen, die es in den Ordnern gibt. Egal wie ich die werte dort drinne verändere, es führt immer zum selben Ergebniss: es passiert nichts..... Habe versucht sowohl das Spiel zu patchen, als auch den Uncut Patch zu laden, in der Hoffnung es würde so gehen, aber auch nichts, dort konnten beide Patches den Ordner wohin sie sich installieren sollen nicht finden, und es gab auch keine Möglichkeit, die dateipfade zu den Verzeichnissen selber anzugeben. Auch unter C:\Users\*****Documents finde ich keine der in den anderen Threads angegebenen Datein, Zurzeit versuche ich vergeblich den Product key Online einzugeben, in der Hoffnung das nur meine CD bzw.  Version Fehlerhaft ist und es sich ganz einfach lösen lässt. Kennt dort einer von euch eine Seite, wo ich dies machen könnte? Bei Origin will er meinen Product Key nicht( gibt ja C&C Generals nicht als einzelnes spiel) und einen Crack bzw. die Datein würde ich mir auch nut sehr sehr sehr ungern auf einer Seite im Internet holen, bzw. bei uTorrent. In ungefähr einer Woche bin ich bei nem Kumpel der noch die alte EA MOST WANTED Edition rumliegen hat, dort werde ich nochmal versuchen meinen KEY einzugeben, wobei wir es dort eigentlich zusammen spielen wollten, also wäre es gut wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte !   Wäre für jeden Lösungsvorschlag dankbar
LG Valle

P.S. 
Würdet ihr es für hilfreich bzw. sinnvoll halten, den Windows XP Mode zu holen? 
Installieren und Verwenden des Windows XP-Modus unter Windows 7


----------



## niklasschaefer (9. Januar 2016)

Hi als Tipp, ausführen des kompatiblitätsmodus auf windows 98, als administrator starten und schon sollte es laufen. Denn bei mir funktionierts auf die art.


----------



## tandel (9. Januar 2016)

Ärgerlich der Kram mit den Kompatibilitäten.
Ich würde es auch mal mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus probieren. 

Kleiner Tipp für die Zukunft: Immer mal wieder die Sales und Bundles checken. Ich habe Generals&Zero Hour in Origin durch ein 1$ Humble Bundle erhalten, da war Dead Space 2 und Dragon Age Origins auch noch mit dabei. 
Das läuft ohne Probleme unter Windows 10. Über tunngle kann ich sogar mit Freunden Multiplayer spielen.

Vor einiger Zeit gab es bei Origin C&C Red Alert 2 sogar kostenlos.


----------



## tberiumsun (21. August 2016)

Win7 hat nach einem Update das DRM abgeschaltet. Alle Programme die eine " No CD " Sicherheitsabfrage haben , funktionieren nicht mehr. DRM kann man unter Win7 und 8 wieder aktivieren. Einfach googeln. Win10 hat es gar nicht mehr. da gabs aber auch eine Lösung


----------

